# cobia and king OIP



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

the first cobia and king were caught yesterday off the okaloosa island pier 


cobia: 52 lbs king:25 lbs


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

sweeet!!


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Things are starting to get busy I'm ready


----------

